# Geberstange selber bauen??



## MarcoZG (28. April 2014)

Moin Moin, 
ich suche eine günstige und einfache Anleitung um eine E-lotgeberstange selbst zu basteln und warum brauch man eine Teleskopstange ?
Vielen dank schon mal für die Antwort(en)
mfg


----------



## Angler9999 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Geberstange selber bauen??*

Wenn du die Suchfunktion benutzt findest du Anleitungen hierzu.

Ich habe mir eine Vierkantaluminiumstange gekauft. Die länge die du benötigst, solltest du am Boot abmessen. oder siehe am Ende....

Als nächstes benötigst du eine nichtrostende Schraubzwinge.
Hier bohrst du zwei löcher zur Befestigung an die Alustange rein. Die Alustange muss dementsprechend auch zwei Bohrungen haben. Beides zusammensetzen mit je einer Schraube.

Die Befestigung für den Spiegel ist somit fertig. 

Am Ende der Alustange bohrst du ein Loch zur Befestigung für den Geber. Anschrauben ... fertig. Die losen Kabel vom Geber fixierst du mit Kabelbinder.

Wenn du eine längenvariable Stange benötigst (wozu?), dann kannst du eine zweite Aluvierkantstange kaufen, die über oder in die vorhandene Stange passt. Mehrere Bohrungen hier ermöglichen dann hier das verlängern oder verkürzen der gesamte Geberstange. Fixiert durch eine Flügelmutter oder Schraube.

Bilder habe ich nicht von meiner Geberstange. Es sollte aber klar sein wie diese aussieht. Alternativ. Kann man statt Alustange auch einen verstellbaren Besenstiel nehmen. Den gibt es ebenfalls günstig. 

Ich benutze drei verstellbare Besenstiele z.b. als Brandungsrutenhalter... aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. April 2014)

*AW: Geberstange selber bauen??*

Wozu braucht man da eine Anleitung |kopfkrat
Und wenn du dir es garnicht vorstellen kannst, google Bildersuche sollte helfen.

Stange, Halter, Geber ..... fertig.


----------



## Angler9999 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Geberstange selber bauen??*

immer das Gemaule hier... ich habe das was kurz geschrieben.....
fertig.

Wer sich aufregt soll das woanders machen. Leider besteht das halbe Board aus Flamen......

Weiterhelfen ist hier die bessere alternative.

danke


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. April 2014)

*AW: Geberstange selber bauen??*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> immer das Gemaule hier... ich habe das was kurz geschrieben.....
> fertig.



War auch garnicht gegen dich, als ich geschrieben habe stand nix da ausser die Frage. Also nicht direkt wieder in den falschen Hals bekommen.

Und was produktives, würde Rohr verwenden statt Vierkanntmaterial. Das ganze dann mittels Rohrschellen (2-3 Stück, je nach Halter) befestigen. Somit kann die Höhe recht leicht durch einfaches verschieben des Rohres angepasst werden und der Geber kann ausgerichtet werden. Dann braucht es auch nicht teleskopierbar zu sein sondern kann über die gesamte Rohrlänge perfekt befestigt werden.

Ganz einfach kann man es sich mit einem Sonnenschirmhalter machen, Stange rein und fertig.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sonnenschirmhalter-fur-Balkongelander-oder-Mauer-Stahl-weis-/271445489581?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3f336977ad

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balkonhalter...56?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item5405c1ee24


----------



## harzer-bub (29. April 2014)

*AW: Geberstange selber bauen??*

schau mal da...

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=55580

hab ich auch so gemacht, aber anstatt der Teleskopstange ein solides alu Rohr (1m), kostet ca 10€ im Baumarkt wenn du entsprechende Verschlusskappen noch zunimmst.
den Sonnenschirmhalter hatte ich rumliegen, ....
und ich habe noch nen gummi zwischen Schelle und Rohr

Gruß


----------



## Chiforce (30. April 2014)

*AW: Geberstange selber bauen??*

(Baumarkt) Aluminium-Rohr funktioniert gut bei Süßwassermatrosen, aber wenn es mit Salzwasser in Kontakt kommt, sollte man evtl. andere, "nichtrostende" Materialien in Betracht ziehen (V4A, seewasserfestes Aluminium oder wers rumliegen hat, Titan :-D )


----------



## zokker (30. April 2014)

*AW: Geberstange selber bauen??*

Ich hab eine stange aus marine-alu für die norge einsätze. Da korodiert 
auch nix.


----------



## Chiforce (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Geberstange selber bauen??*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich hab eine stange aus marine-alu für die norge einsätze. Da korodiert
> auch nix.



Ja, gut, das funktioniert natürlich auch, wenn man seewasserfestes Aluminium nimmt, aber da kommt auch nicht jeder drauf, oder ran, oder weiss drüber bescheid, daher hierzu eine Lektüre:

z.b. Material EN AW-5052        [Al Mg2,5]

http://www.schletter.de//files/addons/docman/solarmontage/technischeinformationen/Meerwasserbestaendigkeit%20von%20AL_I113612DE.pdf


----------

